
Future of mobility: Uber's self-driving cars - eklimcz
https://medium.com/uber-design/future-of-mobility-designing-for-ubers-self-driving-cars-f27201b171da
======
masonic
"So that’s what I mean by “helping you move freely throughout your city” — we
are removing these barriers of stress, worry, and anxiety and enabling you to
just go."

That’s a grand statement coming from a company that, generally speaking,
blatantly ignores the disabled among their clientele.

~~~
malandrew
You mean the company that several years ago built features so that deaf people
could become drivers? These features just so happen to be ones Lyft only just
added this week.

The company offers UberWAV as a product and is trying to ramp it up. Plus,
it's done a lot more than Lyft for the disabled.

